
China to Launch Artificial Moon to Light Up Night Skies - vinnyglennon
http://time.com/5429288/china-chengdu-artificial-moon/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18248230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18248230)

